# CT of the buttocks?????



## ksb0211 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just trying to figure out which code to use for a CT of the buttocks.  Anyone know?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 3, 2011)

Is this for soft tissue or bone? Thanks!


----------



## ksb0211 (Jun 3, 2011)

Soft tissue


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 3, 2011)

We would do a CT of the pelvis 72192-72194. This would include that area. Hope this helps!


----------



## ksb0211 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

